# My thread but can't post a link...



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Mods,

Didn't want to start a thread for this, but I can't PM you guys to resolve the problem... 

I wanted to post a link to a nutrition report on myfitness pal in a thread I started, but I'm not allowed. I was wondering if someone could allow it, or how long do I need to be active for in order for it to be allowed and likewise send PM's?

Thanks In Advance,

Ben


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Links from new users sometimes get flagged for checking.

This is only temporary and will happen less the more you use the site.

They are checked and approved several times a day, once this happens your post will appear.


----------



## Ben89 (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know. Is it normal to just appear like its been deleted or should there be something saying its pending approval?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Ben89 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Is it normal to just appear like its been deleted or should there be something saying its pending approval?


As soon as you post it a message should appear saying it has been sent for Moderator approval.


----------

